# Velcro Wrist Splint Off-the-shelf HCPCS Code



## Diana2032 (May 24, 2017)

Good afternoon,

I was wondering if any of you know the correct HCPCS code for a Velcro wrist splint of-the-shelf. I do know I cannot bill for the application CPT code 29125 because it was not custom made. I was looking at L3908 (Wrist hand orthosis (WHO), wrist extension control cock-up, non molded, prefabricated, off-the-shelf) but what bothers me is the fact that the description reads "cock-up" and what the provider documented is "*Velcro spli*nt". Does anybody know what the correct HCPCS code is? 
Any type of guidance would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dmegurlie (May 24, 2017)

A lot of times the HCPCS are listed on the box. I would say L3908. Many of the others are custom fabricated or molded to fit.


----------



## golymom (Jul 9, 2017)

The provider needs more clear documentation on the type of splint applied.  Velcro splint means nothing.  When billing for orthoses the documentation needs to either be in line with the HCPCS description or the name of the device should be documented.  It is likely L3908 but it needs to be stated.


----------



## Diana2032 (Sep 26, 2017)

The box reads L3908 which reads "*non-molded, prefabricated, off-the-shelf*". The problem is our practice has a DME supplier who bills for the supplies so in order words because the provider didn't custom made the supply she cannot bill for anything? My provider would like to  bill for 29125, can she do this? She wants to bill for the application because it takes time to apply this and correctly align the injured bones. Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## Diana2032 (Sep 26, 2017)

golymom said:


> The provider needs more clear documentation on the type of splint applied.  Velcro splint means nothing.  When billing for orthoses the documentation needs to either be in line with the HCPCS description or the name of the device should be documented.  It is likely L3908 but it needs to be stated.



The box reads L3908 which reads "non-molded, prefabricated, off-the-shelf". The problem is our practice has a DME supplier who bills for the supplies so in order words because the provider didn't custom made the supply she cannot bill for anything? My provider would like to bill for 29125, can she do this? She wants to bill for the application because it takes time to apply this and correctly align the injured bones. Please advise.

 Thank you.


----------

